# Happy birthday Kevin!!!



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's wishing @Kevin the happiest of birthdays ever. Have yourself a great one sir!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend! I can't imagine a better gift than a healthy new grand baby, enjoy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

Haha thanks guys. I might try to get some logs and see if my lick has changed. It's our anniversay too but we're both working. We have a weekend planned for this weekend lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's our anniversay too but we're both working. We have a weekend planned for this weekend lol.



Genius right there...Get married on your birthday so you never forget the Anniversary date...

But seriously, Have a great Birthday Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 10, 2016)

happy bday kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary Kevin. Have a wonderful weekend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Annibirthary!

Seriously, hope you and yours have a good day and a good weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, happy Bday. And Aday too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Anniversary/Birthday Kevin and Terry. Have a good one and wonderful and safe weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2016)

It looks like the Ninja assassins have failed again for another year and your horde of Koa is still safe......


Seriously though, Have a great weekend and congrats on another trip around the sun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday! And Anniversary! Enjoy celebrating this weekend. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy birthday and anniversary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Haha thanks guys. I might try to get some logs and see if my lick has changed. It's our anniversay too but we're both working. We have a weekend planned for this weekend lol.


Have a great Birthday and wonderful Anniversary (How many?) For the life of me I don't understand why you want your LICK to change! Must be that Mississippian rubbing off on ya!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2016)

HAPPY BIRFDAY Kev!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh...and Happy Anniversary Kevin and Mrs. Kevin!


I didn't want to post it together since it's 2 seperate occasions.....







Ok...fine. I forgot to mention it in the first post.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ClintW (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy birthday Kevin! Hope it's a great one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Kerfday, Bevin 

(Happy Anniversary too)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday and Anniversary! Hope your weekend plans for the weekend work out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats on another year of marital bliss and happy birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 10, 2016)

Like my nephew always said happy new year. O and happy anniversary also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Like my nephew always said happy new year...



That's funny I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy birthday young man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday ... Young whippersnapper ... Wishing you a life time of healthy years to follow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

Y'all are too much. Really appreciate it. I didn't have my birth date visible for a couple of years when I started this forum because I'm not big on birthdays but a member sort of took me to task about it saying that if I was going to celebrate other members' birthdays as I like to do then I needed to expose myself as well. So I did. Have fun with that one. I have exposed myself.


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 10, 2016)

yikes and be happy for both occasions!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 10, 2016)

Just a little to much info there ... Now I'll be having nightmares ..... Thanks 




Kevin said:


> Y'all are too much. Really appreciate it. I didn't have my birth date visible for a couple of years when I started this forum because I'm not big on birthdays but a member sort of took me to task about it saying that if I was going to celebrate other members' birthdays as I like to do then I needed to expose myself as well. So I did. Have fun with that one. I have exposed myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2016)

The mental images of nekkid leprechauns licking logs is killin me! 

Happy Birthday Kevin, and a Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs. as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

